# Looking, maybe it's here, but anyway...



## Alan Sweet (May 3, 2017)

What I was wondering, is having a some forum some place called "Formulas and recipes" You can find Formulas and recipes scattered among various forums. But what I was thinking was recipes for various approaches or wood treatments or finish formulas. Some place that can be used as a reference or help in generating a particular effect. Primarily, members could give some step by step instruction on something. 
Maybe it's sufficient now as it is, but it would certainly be help to me.

Let me know if I'm just missing a way to use the forums.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

This one?

https://woodbarter.com/forums/formulas-calculators.39/

It doesnt have much in it at the moment. I'll look around tonight and see if I can put some on topic stuff in it....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

And these too....

https://woodbarter.com/forums/sanding-finishing-woodturning.13/

https://woodbarter.com/forums/the-charles-neil-finishing-forum.14/

Maybe need to condense something too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2017)

Good stuff Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2017)

I would like to know if there is a recipie for a cloned Yorkshire grit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 4, 2017)

Anyone else have any thoughts on this? I think its a good idea if there is enough participation. 4 or 5 recipes wouldn't be worth dedicating another forum to it. It would be beneficial to all disciplines of woodworking.


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 4, 2017)

If you get enough interest to start a line, I'll contribute a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Anyone else have any thoughts on this? I think its a good idea if there is enough participation. 4 or 5 recipes wouldn't be worth dedicating another forum to it. It would be beneficial to all disciplines of woodworking.



I need to look around next week to find some.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2017)

Rats. Sorry. I forgot all about this. I was just cleaning out my old saved emails and this was at the bottom, outa sight outa mind.
I'll get to it.....


----------



## TimR (Sep 24, 2017)

Seems like the finishing forum is right place. Mods could always sticky it for a while to see if other recipes flow into it before letting it go down the list naturally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok...I started a topic on it. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/formulas-and-recipes-for-finishes.32953/


----------

